# Vaporesso Transformer RDA



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)

Size: 22 x 31 mm;
Stainless Steel construction;
Massive drip well;
DIY coils;
510 thread for maximum compatibility;
Delrin or SS drip-tip;
Available in different colors;
Velocity or postless deck style;
Replaceable sleeves (short/long) to fit your intended build or style

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Roodt (14/8/16)

That looks amazeballs... i want to need one, yesterday...


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/8/16)

So much insanely sexy hardware coming out lately.. FOMO!!!!


----------



## Roodt (14/8/16)

It's insanity to be honest. These manufacturers are seriouslybad for my future financial wellbeing...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (16/8/16)

Oh man, I hate it when manufacturers only show the outside of an RDA! Really pisses me off.

Not aimed at you @Sickboy77. I've checked online, I can't find a pic with the build deck anywhere. Not even on vaporesso's site.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Oh man, I hate it when manufacturers only show the outside of an RDA! Really pisses me off.
> 
> Not aimed at you @Sickboy77. I've checked online, I can't find a pic with the build deck anywhere. Not even on vaporesso's site.


Lol, no stress. I feel your pain bud, also drives me nuts....


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/8/16)

cant remember where i saw it. but.... its pretty much a hannya deck, with more depth. to be honest really not my cup of tea.

unless i'm mistaken


----------



## moolies86 (16/8/16)

That's going to look sick on my purple minikin


----------



## Waine (18/9/16)

Has anyone got one of these yet? 

I like the variety of different builds one can do, however I am particularly keen on finding out how a single could build functions. For some reason I sometimes enjoy single coils on an RDA.

Any pics and or comments will be much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (18/9/16)

Waine said:


> Has anyone got one of these yet?
> 
> I like the variety of different builds one can do, however I am particularly keen on finding out how a single could build functions. For some reason I sometimes enjoy single coils on an RDA.
> 
> ...


@Waine, hopefully tomorrow I will get mine, ordered on Friday from the Sirs.


----------



## spiv (18/9/16)

@Petrus when you get it, please let us know how the flavour is? The different build options are cool, but if it's got sub par flavour, I'll give it a miss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (18/9/16)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)




----------



## spiv (18/9/16)

@BigGuy and @Rob Fisher, what's the flavour like? On a scale from Cubis to Petri


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)

spiv said:


> @BigGuy and @Rob Fisher, what's the flavour like? On a scale from Cubis to Petri



Will tell you when I pick up tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (19/9/16)

@spiv I have never vaped on a cubis to be honest and i would put flavor on far with a petri

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## spiv (19/9/16)

@BigGuy Placing the order now 
Hoping to beat the 9:30 deadline

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## spiv (19/9/16)

Made it! 
Getting my Lost Vape BF Therion this week so I need to be prepared

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/9/16)

@spiv packed and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (19/9/16)

Thanks @BigGuy! 
Really looking forward to this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/16)

Transformer has arrived... first issue is you can't use your own drip tips (when will manufacturers learn)... so I will be sending it to @hands for some custom work!

Second issue is if you choose to install the velocity deck posts then you can't use the small cap and can only use the tall one. If you want to use the small cap then you have to go postless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## spiv (20/9/16)

@BigGuy, the atty came early this morning. Thanks for the amazing service.

So I tried something a little different today... A postless deck is new to me. Messed up a pair of coils because I cut the legs too short. Going to keep those for my velocity atomisers. 

The second try round you learn how to measure the leg length and position the coils. Used 28ga 316l SS. Dual coil. 9 wraps each ending off at around 0.5ohm

Winning. 

Then, while wicking, I realised that postless is perfect for squonking because you can use one long piece of cotton to create a ring of cotton around the barrel. (see my pic attached) I then tucked the ends of the single piece of cotton I used to wick this under the leads so they definitely can't touch the deck. I had to trim down and thin the ends quite a bit to get this to look how I wanted. 

Saving the vape for tomorrow when my bf Therion gets here... But I have high hopes. 

What do you guys think? Good/bad wicking method? Think it'll work and saturate properly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/9/16)

spiv said:


> @BigGuy, the atty came early this morning. Thanks for the amazing service.
> 
> So I tried something a little different today... A postless deck is new to me. Messed up a pair of coils because I cut the legs too short. Going to keep those for my velocity atomisers.
> 
> ...


Nice RDA you got there, I don't see an issue with the wicking, however I'd personally keep it with 2 separate wicks so each coil has 2 ends to feed from. Build your coils super low to the deck, wick each coil separately and thin your wick tails, spread them out flat on the deck, it should wick like a champ and with the coils being so low thicker juice should coat the entire coil with each squonk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/9/16)

comeon jozi suppliers...we need it..love getting my dbn vapemail but at 10% extra of the value for shipping everytime it adds up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (21/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Nice RDA you got there, I don't see an issue with the wicking, however I'd personally keep it with 2 separate wicks so each coil has 2 ends to feed from. Build your coils super low to the deck, wick each coil separately and thin your wick tails, spread them out flat on the deck, it should wick like a champ and with the coils being so low thicker juice should coat the entire coil with each squonk



Thanks @Moey_Ismail. The 2 ends to feed from makes a lot of sense. Do you know why this deck need the coils close to it?

I managed to get the coils lower than Flo Rider's shorty. If this doesn't wick nicely, rewicking shouldn't take long. 
I'll only get a chance to try it out a bit later today but will come back with my impressions tonight after using it a bit.


----------



## Andre (21/9/16)

spiv said:


> @BigGuy, the atty came early this morning. Thanks for the amazing service.
> 
> So I tried something a little different today... A postless deck is new to me. Messed up a pair of coils because I cut the legs too short. Going to keep those for my velocity atomisers.
> 
> ...


With squonking less cotton is usually better as a general rule. Wick tails can be short, barely touching the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (21/9/16)

Andre said:


> With squonking less cotton is usually better as a general rule. Wick tails can be short, barely touching the deck.



Thanks @Andre. 

Seems like shorter wicking is the best way. I'll cut it down and give that a bash instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/9/16)

spiv said:


> Thanks @Moey_Ismail. The 2 ends to feed from makes a lot of sense. Do you know why this deck need the coils close to it?
> 
> I managed to get the coils lower than Flo Rider's shorty. If this doesn't wick nicely, rewicking shouldn't take long.
> I'll only get a chance to try it out a bit later today but will come back with my impressions tonight after using it a bit.


It doesn't really need it close but you are squonking so take advantage of your whole coil getting juice instead of just the wick ends, you'll get a great dense saturated vape, a good safe height would be to rest the mandrel or rod you using to install the coils right on that outer lip


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/2/17)

Anyone tried single coils on this thing?Wanna use it with the BF pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (4/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Anyone tried single coils on this thing?Wanna use it with the BF pin



Not sure how great the single coil airflow will be, but it's possible. 

I use this as a squonking atty exclusively. It works really great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

